# latest lab results...what do you think



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

what do you tnink of these. Does it seem like I am converting well from these. I still burn and feel terrible. Seems the burning is more from Synthroid and tingling was more on levoxyl. I am taking 150mg/day. I went through a period where I was taking 112 and it took me down into hypo land. Took a while to get back to this point. Still no answers for the burning of my skin etc..

TSH 1.880
T4 9.3 (4.5-12.0)
Free T4 3.5 (1.2-4.9)
T3 uptake 38 (24-39%)
ferritin
B-12 645 (211-946)
folic acid >19.9
Ferritin 80 (30-400)
Vit D-25 Hydroxy 73.4 (30-100)


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

come on people, does this look like I convert well.? I am not sure exactly what the numbers mean.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry, I must have missed your post the first time.

I don't know about whether you're converting well, but if you're still having hypo symptoms, it looks to me like you could stand to have your Synthroid dose increased a bit (maybe 12 or 25 mcg).

However, given that your body is reacting in such weird ways to both Synthroid and Levoxyl, it may be a good idea to try Armour, as you suggest in another thread. OR...the fillers are sometimes different depending on the dosage, so you might have better luck with a different dosage level.

I can't find the link right now, but there are some posts that have a link to a page that lists the various fillers and dyes at different dosage levels. Maybe someone else can post it since I can't seem to locate it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

markwillplay said:


> come on people, does this look like I convert well.? I am not sure exactly what the numbers mean.


Request a FT-3 test along with your FT-4 and then we can tell you if you are properly converting.

T-3 uptake doesn't reflect conversion.


----------

